# TSG37: Mixed Reality and New iPods



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

_Should cell phones be banned in schools? Hear our take on Apple's new iPods and find out about new 3D "mixed reality" classrooms._

*Watch the Video* or 
*Download the Audio MP3

Subscribe to the Show in iTunes and other Players! *

Welcome to the thirty seventh episode of the Tech Support Guy Show, an audio and video podcast that is released at least once a month. You can subscribe to the show using iTunes! Just search for "Tech Support Guy" in the iTunes Music Store. (Don't worry, it's free!) If you're so inclined, check out http://feeds.techguy.org/TechSupportGuyShow for other ways to subscribe.

Click here to see when the next episode will be recorded. Join us then at www.TechGuy.tv (or click the News link from the menu at the top of any page).

*Your hosts are:*
Mike Cermak (TechGuy)
Dan McCarthy (linuxphile)
Glenn Cermak (www.MrCermak.com)

*Links in order of appearance:*

Apple releases new iPods
http://www.apple.com/ipod

Mixed Reality in the Classroom from Smart Technologies




http://smarttech.com/

Google SketchUp
http://sketchup.google.com/

Google Instant Search
http://forums.techguy.org/tech-related-news/948868-google-search-accelerates-instant-results.html

*We want your feedback!*
Please leave a short voice message by calling 1-877-4-TECHGUY. If you don't want your voice on the show, just reply here or email your comments to [email protected].


----------

